# Poll: Bitch in heat...



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you handle it? 

Blush is in right now & Layla should be in (second time around) in December. So far we have been diapering them. Baby size 6 diapers with a tail hold cut in work the best, those dog diapers aren't worth crap, they can't seem to keep them on...

Blush is on day 13 and still bleeding & Layla bled heavily for 19 days. Hubby offered to have a climate controlled kennel & run built in the back yard for them, but I said no way.:no: 

what do you do?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ewwww....that's largely why I have a spayed female and two males!
But the Tito monster says he thinks "bitches britches" are the bomb!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have yet to do anything, Mira is 10 Months old. I am thinking diapers and an ex-pen or crate when I am not home.

This will be great to read what other people do! Good thread!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yuck. That's why I have a male... lol.

I know lots of people who have used human diapers though.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is having her first heat now. I tried putting some girls underwear on her but she didn't like it so she only wore them one evening, just long enough for me to get pics! Luckily she isn't bleeding very heavily and I have just put some old sheets over her dog bed.

I am so glad that this will be her only season.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have no carpet anywhere so it's really NBD, most keep themselves pretty clean, and I just wipe up any mess. If I had carpet, I'd not let them on it, though. They'd be crated and supervised outside.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would never have an unspayed female dog.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey has had one heat and will be spayed in January,she was pretty good at cleaning herself just kept the mop on standby but didnt restrict her although she is not allowed upstairs or some of the other rooms unless I am home.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I have tiled floors through out, and the mop and bucket on stand by , my girls are to pale I feel it's better that my girls can keep themselves clean


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush would keep herself clean, but our entire house (less kitchen & bath) is carpet. We replaced it when we bought the house, so it matches the girls. Even the slightest mess would show up, so we keep her either diapered or in my husbands boxer-briefs.

I don't think Layla could clean herself up, it was so heavy; we had a hard time keeping enough diapers on hand...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby is in season now and we havent noticed any blood/mess but she is licking herslef quite alot 
we have wooden or tiled floor through out so any mess would be easy to clean up


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Outside dog, so no mess!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Outside dog, so no mess!


how do you keep her safe from roaming males?

my mom's bitch (coyote/GSD hybrid rescue; vet wouldn't spay her due to the hybrid mix...) was bred through the kennel wire. she would only get leash walks & strait back into the kennel...my aunts lab was allowed to roam free & we had 14 puppies:doh:


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Fully fenced yard & it's against council bylaws (here) to allow dogs to roam free! Very unusual these days to see a dog walking around on it's own. 

cheers


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

that would be hard.
I have a male and we have chosen to do delayed neutering.
I can't imagine having to deal with the bleeding and keeping her away from male dogs too.
I would stick with the diapers, maybe the bleeding will lessen as she gets older?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We only had one heat .... both at the same time and we had the doggy panties with a Kotex inserted.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> that would be hard.
> I have a male and we have chosen to do delayed neutering.
> I can't imagine having to deal with the bleeding and keeping her away from male dogs too.
> I would stick with the diapers, maybe the bleeding will lessen as she gets older?


I wish...our vets mentioned that they usually get heavier with age...we are definitely sticking with diapers.:bowl: so far we haven't seen any roaming intact males around (3 seasons) but I won't chance it!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

How many times a year are they in heat???


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh and when do they start??


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LucyD said:


> How many times a year are they in heat???





LucyD said:


> Oh and when do they start??


usually every 6 months, each bitch is different. some start as early as 5 months, my girls were later at 9 & 10 months (they are not related).


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so glad i don't have to deal with that.!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> usually every 6 months, each bitch is different. some start as early as 5 months, my girls were later at 9 & 10 months (they are not related).


My friend who breeds and shows labs has a bitch that was over a year old before she came into season. She was normal, just a bit of a late bloomer .

Most have 2 heat cycles a year. Some bitches come into season only once a year.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Tile floors and a mop. Usually she (Molly, our intact female Newf who's now in season) keeps herself pretty clean, however.

The biggest problem is keeping her away from Cole....our intact male, to whom we are NOT going to mate her with. (Different lines....)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

confined area on ceramic tile ...you can go to the boys dept at walmart get a 3 pack of fruit of the loom briefs ( size depending on your girl) --put them on so the tail comes out the hole ....insert a mini pad or thin pad depending on flow. They fit snug as long as the girls leave them alone! Don't forget to remove them before outdoor potty breaks!!!!! LOL


----------

